# Metal rods.



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

whats your favorite rod for throwin stingsilvers to the mackerals & blues from da beach?


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*I hear*

It's gonna be a 1023.


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Cabelas Predator rod.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Gsb 1081l


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

through the preliminary testing it's looking like the Estuary for the longer stuff, in closer a 8½' Ron Arra spinner...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

1023...why do i say this? there were two in a crowd of people throwing to spanish...two people put fish on the beach...im convenced


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

What is the 1023? Can you post a link? What kind of distance can you get with a spinner?


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*1023*

ten twenty-three...Wheeler blank wheelsreels.com is what ya need to see... rated 1-3 oz. 2oz is the sweet spot. hope this helps.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

one piece 10' long. target weight of 2oz....target weight deflects tip 3" Thats the Wheel's Reels numbering system....will throw a 2oz glass minnow to the olive gardens portugal


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i bought a shimano 9' trivalejo..and damn...its sweet throwin a 2oz glass minnow...factory rod too with concept alcons!



jesse


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've got the RS1145 and it'll throw 1-2 oz a long way. I want to try a 1023, but haven't had the opportunity yet. So far I'm very happy with the 1145 though.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

AS 1265 (10'6", 1-3 oz) paired with an ABU 6500 CS Mag or Nautil... It's sweet spot is 2 oz...I use it to fish the surf and jetty at IRI at night...

Sandcrab


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

9ft tica. I've tried alot of the different rods out there for this setup, and still my favorite is a 9ft tica.....


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

The 9" Tica gets my vote... love the rod. Just wish they'd use better guide inserts!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> 9ft tica. I've tried alot of the different rods out there for this setup, and still my favorite is a 9ft tica.....


Yep.. 9ft tica 3/4-3oz and stradic 4k/5k w/ 20lbs braides... you have a winner right there. Those glass minnows weight about 1.5oz which is perfect for the tica.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I bought an 8' St. Croix 1 pc. 4 yrs. ago that's rated for 3/4 - 2 oz. and it will absolutely LAUNCH a 1-2 oz. lure !!! The sweet spot is 1 1/2 oz. but it covers the whole range really well !!! Right now there's a 360 Penn Slammer on it with 20 lb. test Power Pro and to date the biggest fish caught on it is a 38"/22 lb. Striper caught from the Lynnhaven bar before it was illegal.


----------

